# My 2009 Alumacaft 1432



## JonBoatfever (Jan 17, 2011)

Alrght so i bought this boat at the begginingof the year and finally started on it yesterday. I started on the front deck. Today I plan to finish the front deck and the cut and carpet the floor boards. I am only 13 years old but ive done all this work myself and hope on doing most by myself. I also bought this boat with my savings. After all the decking is done i plan to wire an eletrical circut with a control pannel and fuses with all my electronics. I have never done anything with electricity, I know nothing about what ggauges and all tha good stuff. I have navigation lights, fishfinder(humminbird 100sx, generous donation of my uncle),two cigarette outlets, a bilge pump, and maybe a stereo if I have enough money left over. I plan on making a removable livewell ut of a marine cooler and plugging it in to thee ccigaretter outlets. power wise I have a honda bf 8hp early 2000's and a minnkota transom mount 27# thrust. for batteries i want the big deep cycle for the trolling motor, then a smaller lawnmwer sized deep cycle battery for electoncs, maybe a jetski battery. Would that work becouse this boat cant have an extra hundred# of batteries. Your feedback would be great, thanks


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 17, 2011)

just finished building my deck, still dont know how to upload pics


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to www.photobucket.com
Register there and make a username
Follow the instructions and log in
You will see a screen that will say upload and upload the images from your computer
Once its uploaded you will see 4 different "code" and you want to copy the BB Code and paste it here in a post.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 24, 2011)

so I got the motor running and now i wanna go fishing in it before i permanatly mount stuff.


----------



## trophybass13 (Feb 24, 2011)

I salute you jonboatfever. I got my boat exactly how you did. i'm really the only person in my family that likes to fish, and i used to fish alot from docks, and always dreamed about beeing out on the water in my own boat. my parents never wanted anything to do with it, so i started putting my money away, and by the time i turned 15, i was able to buy myself a nice used 1436 jon off craigslist. i just started doing my mods to my boat too. im slowly but surely making good progress on getting my father interested in fishing as well. but just goes to show how if you want something, go get it. don't let anyone tell you NO. so my hat goes off to you.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, Ive been dying to get out on the lake, but the reistration hasnt come yet


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 3, 2011)

ive got some pictures

here is the deck, more pics still to come. all the work is done except electrical stuff.


----------



## tyreboyii (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you use treated lumber or did you water seal the wood on the front deck? I am going to extend my rear deck and don't know if to use treated or water seal the wood. Thanks.


----------



## Howard (Apr 4, 2011)

> Did you use treated lumber or did you water seal the wood on the front deck? I am going to extend my rear deck and don't know if to use treated or water seal the wood. Thanks.


 Do not use PT because it will eat your aluminum. Treat it with spar urethane, min of 3 coats and you will be good.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not treat the wood because i will not be fising in the rain or anything , but i probably should have but im gonna be getting a bigger boat by next summer or so.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 1, 2011)

its been a while since ive updated this. I plan on getting a bow mount trolling motor and a seperate fish finder for up front. I am moving the livewell in the middle bench seat. It wil be a couple weeks before i have acsess to my boat again. I plan on getting a fish finder later this week. more pics soon. I might also take out all the wood and treatit. I have also made a console on the side.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 1, 2011)

these pictures were from back in april. I will get some more pictures soon. they are not up to date because since I have wired all my electronics, and made a console.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 1, 2011)

another picture


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 13, 2011)

Willtry to get some more recent pictures up soon


----------



## JonBoatfever (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, I am having trouble with the motor starting. I ran out of gas runnin down the lake the other weekend. I think since this happened all the gunk at the bottom of the tank is clogging up the fuel filter and possibly the carbs. Or it could just be the spark plugs. Once its started I have to throw it in forward and gun it for the engine to stay running. Once I do this, It idles, and runs just fine. Let me know what you guys think because I have all this week and next off from school for Christmas break! Thanks again. Almost forgot to mention its a 2000 Honda BF8A, practically brand new. We bught it new, and never hardly ran it. It has probably less than 15 hours on it.


----------



## DanMC (Dec 20, 2011)

JBF, you could look at the spark plug but at only 15 hours on the motor the plug should still be new,but before you do the plug check get yourself some fresh/new gas ,use the old gas in a lawnmover ,etc (i'd use premium) and throw in some carburetor cleaner (automotive type is ok...make sure it is for carbs not fuel injectors !) and take the boat for a nice long spin...it should clean itself out.Also check your air filter,fuel filter may need to be replaces and the fuel lines,primer bulb.Look for cracks,leaks (you don't want air to get into the lines),good luck and BTW nice boat,nice motor .
Dan


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I have still gotta fix my motor, maybe this weekend. I have been having problems with the bearings. I've repacked them twice, and replaced seals, etc. I think I may have to replace the hubs. Any thoughts? They warm up on 20 min rides at moderate speeds. Meanwhile, enjoy this pictures.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 28, 2012)

Got the Carbs and fuel filter all cleaned out last night. Let em dry over night, and I will put everthything back together todays. Hopfully with some nice fresh gas she'll run like a champ again. Also any thoughts on my bearing problems?


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 28, 2012)

We'll not sure if outboards are different from other carbs...but usually if it wont idle or is hard starting its a pilot/idle jet that is clogged. I'm not sure how your carb is but thats where I would be looking...and changing the fuel filter is probably a good idea. Cleaning the tank out too if you can, may aviod problems again in the future.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 28, 2012)

Alright *HELP* ive put everything back together and now im runnin it in a bucket. I idles fin, but as sonn as I give it some gas it get really loud like its runnin at high rpms....its never run like that before. It just doesnt sound right. PLease help me!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 28, 2012)

I found a shear pin in the bottom of the bucket. Could this missing be causing the loud noise? *HELP* also , where does it go back in the motor?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 8, 2012)

I have decided to go ahead and replace the hubs, bearings, and all. I figure for around $60-$100 isn't a bad investment so I can go to lake farther away without problems. Will be fixing soon, maybe this weekend if time allows. I think I will just go to northern tool and equipment for the hub kits, they seem to have good prices. Once again they warm up on 20mile trips to lakes at moderate speeds. Any input?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 8, 2012)

Also forgot to mention that the motor isn't wanting to shirt in reverse, shifts between forward and neutral fine, but when I try to put in in reverse its like something is blocking it, or something is jammed in the way. Could it be the shift linkage, not really sure what this is though. How do I find out, how do I fix it? Please help because I am not very motor savvy, The most I'm comfortable with is changing the oil and cleaning carbs and fuel systems. Please help me!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 9, 2012)

bump, I would like to go fishing this weekend, but I don't wanna go if reverse isn't working. Anybody there?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, I bought the new hub assemlies tonight, $30 each! Not bad for northern tool. Will be putting them on tomorow hopefully! Still not alot of feedback on the motor, anybody interested in this tread? I will take pics of the motor tomorow when I go to put the new hubs on, also I will take pics of the new hubs. I really need help on the motor because I dont wanna pay somebody to fix it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 12, 2012)

JBF Have you posted your motor issues in the engine section


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 12, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> JBF Have you posted your motor issues in the engine section



yessir


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 12, 2012)

Try getting a repair manual - Jim has them and can email the files if you ask.

The difficult part is that you say you aren't comfortable with motors...in order to trouble shoot you will probably have to get yourself a little more comfortable with the way it works and is put together. 

The upside is that outboards are pretty simple in concept so do a little studying of the manual and take a look at the troubleshooting guide that usually is in them and it shouldn't take too long to get more comfortable.


----------



## John Wasmuth (Feb 12, 2012)

Might try pulling and cleaning the plugs. Clean the fuel filter or replace it if it is really clogged up. Pull the carb, tera it down and clean it. Also check for junk in the gas can.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't think those things should effect the actual shifting mechanisms...it sounds like something more mechanical.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 12, 2012)

John Wasmuth said:


> Might try pulling and cleaning the plugs. Clean the fuel filter or replace it if it is really clogged up. Pull the carb, tera it down and clean it. Also check for junk in the gas can.



If you are reffering to earlier promblems with staring, those are fixed! Motor runs like a champ again, just wont shift in reverse


----------



## JonBoatfever (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally fixed it! Somthing went wrong in the foot of the motor, when I dropped it earlier this year, it never went back on right. I dropped it again, made sure everything was connected right, and boom. As easy as that it was fixed!!!!!!! I am sooooo glad I didnt take the motor in the shop to get it fixed! It took me a grand total of 30 minutes!!!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome! First time I dropped my lower unit to check the water pump I had a heck of a job getting the shifting rod to go back into the coupler right...


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 9, 2012)

Alright guys, been a while since you guys have gotten an update! Since I don't wanna upload a bunch of pictures, I made a video of a tour of my boat! Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXTsJe-8hfc&feature=g-upl&context=G28762e1AUAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 14, 2012)

That turned out really good =D> - you should be proud, now go and enjoy it


----------



## jonboatsam (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi My name is Sam and I have been a boat engine tech since 1972 Honda, Johnson/ evinrude, Mecury as well as others and will try to help you
There could be alot of reasons why it wont shift into reverse. I didnt see what engine it is so Ill give some normal advise. sometimes things get out of adjustment some engines have a adjustment for shifting. But most end up being a clutch dog worn do to rpms being to high when shifting, which eventually case the clutch dog and gear to roun off. This means the lower unit needs to be torn down and have a new gear or gear set replaced as well as the clutch dog.
Sam


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks fool4fish!
jonboatsam- my earlier problems are now fixed, thanks for the tips though


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey nice job on your boat...be proud of that. Did you notch the sides of the floor?


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 4, 2012)

trueblue1970 said:


> Hey nice job on your boat...be proud of that. Did you notch the sides of the floor?



Yes, I did!


----------



## Kochy (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice. I myself am still in school as well. I'm 16. Bought my 87 Bass Tracker last year and rebuilt the whole thing with my dad. My parents helped me out on this one. Sorry to hear your's didn't. That sucks. But Overall nice little rig to get cha on the lake. And good thing about a smaller boat. You can go places where boat like mine can't.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 9, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Nice. I myself am still in school as well. I'm 16. Bought my 87 Bass Tracker last year and rebuilt the whole thing with my dad. My parents helped me out on this one. Sorry to hear your's didn't. That sucks. But Overall nice little rig to get cha on the lake. And good thing about a smaller boat. You can go places where boat like mine can't.



Thanks for checking out my build! And its not that my parents didn't help me out on it, because my dad helped a bit and so did my uncle, I just wanted to do most of it my self since it was my investment. Its true about getting places others can't! I will be looking for a bigger rig here in the next year. Gonna get something I can fish more tournaments out of. Looking at getting a bass tracker pro team. Im facing the dreadful decision of a truck, or a bigger boat. :? I will probably end up getting a truck first then saving up again for a few months then a boat.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 12, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Oct 29, 2012)

After many fun times and fish, this boat is now for sale. Not all bad, I am ready for a bigger boat. This boat has served its purpose for me and has done a great job. selling this boat will be tough but there are greener pastures on the other side. this boat is located in greenville, sc. PM me for more details. perfect boat that can be fished in ANY of the restricted upstate sc lakes! Current pics can be sent via email. this boat is in great condition with normanl fishing wear.


----------



## Kochy (Nov 21, 2012)

JonBoatfever said:


> Kochy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. I myself am still in school as well. I'm 16. Bought my 87 Bass Tracker last year and rebuilt the whole thing with my dad. My parents helped me out on this one. Sorry to hear your's didn't. That sucks. But Overall nice little rig to get cha on the lake. And good thing about a smaller boat. You can go places where boat like mine can't.
> ...


Take my advice, Get a truck.... A nice one at that, you can't fish if you don't have a truck to pull it with.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 4, 2013)

This boat is sold, no longer part of the family, but I am in the market for a bigger boat like an aluminum bass boat stye boat


----------

